# The R.S.A. military thread



## Braith-Wafer (Oct 27, 2007)

If anyone wants to discuss about the South African armed forces, Post here.

Just a curiousity, Does the South African army recruit foreigners?


----------



## Cutaway (Oct 29, 2007)

Braith-Wafer said:
			
		

> Just a curiousity, Does the South African army recruit foreigners?



No.
Since the formation of the SANDF, Para. 10 has been withdrawn.


----------



## SuperSLime (Dec 1, 2007)

Cutaway said:


> No.
> Since the formation of the SANDF, Para. 10 has been withdrawn.


 
You just know that he was thinking about applying, don't you?


----------



## Cutaway (Dec 2, 2007)

Isn't there a suicide squad somewhere that'll take him ?


----------

